# Skipping Missions in GTA San Andreas



## umamaheshmunez (Oct 30, 2008)

Is there any way to skip missions in San Andreas??

I am asking this question because I am unable to complete Zero's Missions.:4-dontkno


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Which one of zeros missions? I used to think they were impossible but figured them out and now there easy.


----------



## rohit.cg5 (Jan 20, 2009)

:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


umamaheshmunez said:


> Is there any way to skip missions in San Andreas??
> 
> I am asking this question because I am unable to complete Zero's Missions.:4-dontkno


----------



## rohit.cg5 (Jan 20, 2009)

second mission


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

What do you do in it I forgot what order zero's missions are in.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

go to www.gamefaqs.com and search for San Andreas.
you can get a free game guide that was written by one of many players, there are guides there for approx. all the games 
you need MS Word or anything similar to open the document downloaded.
Good Luck


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Being a wannabe pilot, I actually found Zero's second mission was very easy. The trick here is to conserve fuel: by letting go of the gas and gliding the plane, you save a lot of fuel. I think I finished that mission with ~80% fuel remaining.

Good luck!


----------



## indian (Sep 25, 2009)

mission supply lines is very difficult for me.please help me.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

All you have to do is only press the throttle for the plane when assenting. Let it go if your only gliding. 

YouTube - GTA: San Andreas - ps2 - 48 Supply Lines...


----------

